# Aldi Verniers



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

After PGs post about Aldis PCs I thought I would have a look, I was quite surprised at what they had in there, apart from a 320Gig







Portable hard drive which I thought was good value @ Â£99 I found these Digital Vernier calipers for Â£8.99







Stainless Steel and with a nice case etc, just the job for checking lug widths, case sizes etc, they seem to be as accurate as my posh ones I use for work too.....

Get 'em while they got them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why didn't you use the inside measurement end of the gauge









I'm a great fan of Aldi, the problem is I often buy stuff just cos they have it in cheap rather than actually needing it.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

They look very impressive Jase,









I prefer the standard 0.1mm rule type vernier, as if you drop 'em they aint Bust
















I've owned a few digitals they're too exacting for every day life, and the mechanical analogue type easily get damaged.

PG You Nit picker











pg tips said:


> why didn't you use the inside measurement end of the gauge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've had one of these for a year and it works great. Invaluable when I had to grind a piston ring down to the correct thickness (long story).

I've seen the same model at more than twice the price lesewhere.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> why didn't you use the inside measurement end of the gauge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I was measuring the outside width of the strap?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lol For one sec I didn't notice the Strap!



jasonm said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > why didn't you use the inside measurement end of the gauge
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silly me I thought you were measuring the inside width of the buckle!







I never saw it has a strap attached


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its my stealth strap ..... 6 mm thick 24mm wide and you missed it!!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Jeremy67 said:


> I've had one of these for a year and it works great.


Me too......great buy for sure.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My nearest Aldi is miles away









Those calipers look very good value....

As does the 'puter....

And the air compressor they had about 6 months ago....

I need to move ... again


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I need to move ... again


No you dont I remember that thread about all the decorating that you where having to do


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> My nearest Aldi is miles away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently bought a new power washer as well from them, when I got it home it came with a "car wash" brush and on opening the box a Karcher label fell out......you can't complain about that! 

I remember I bought my original Karcher washer in about 1986 on a business trip in france, it cost about Â£200 which was a lot then but about half the price they were here in them days! This is the one I have just replaced for Â£80 now.....I hate to work out the cost ratio difference







but at least it lasted 20 years without a problem and still works but at Â£80 and with loads of accessories how could I say no?







Well thats what I said to the 710 

Best regards David


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Who is Aldi?









Toby


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One of the lower priced shops I hesitate to call them a supermarket as in this day and age of 100 checkout til Tesco's they are tiny! German in origin, compete with the likes of Lidl and Netto.

They carry a lot of cheap lines such as baked beans at 12p a tin etc, but have some quality items, their bourbon & whiskey even the blended stuff is very nice. The items such as the pc and vernier gauges are not permenant fixtures, you never know what they are getting next

look at aldi.co.uk you can even subsribe to an email newsletter to see what offers are coming up.

AFAIK the owners of Aldi & Lidl are brothers and set up in competiton after a bet


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> their bourbon & whiskey even the blended stuff is very nice.
> 
> AFAIK the owners of Aldi & Lidl are brothers and set up in competiton after a bet


The bourbon is very nice.....I have heard 

That was one hell of a bet......I wonder who won (apart from both of them it seems) ?

Best regards David


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> One of the lower priced shops I hesitate to call them a supermarket as in this day and age of 100 checkout til Tesco's they are tiny! German in origin, compete with the likes of Lidl and Netto.
> 
> They carry a lot of cheap lines such as baked beans at 12p a tin etc, but have some quality items, their bourbon & whiskey even the blended stuff is very nice. The items such as the pc and vernier gauges are not permenant fixtures, you never know what they are getting next
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Wikipedia entry for Aldi, PG - there's actually two companies! Two brothers set up the original Aldi company and did quite well for themselves, then at some point (60's I think) they had a disgareement over cigarettes - one wanted to sell them, the other didn't, so they split the company exactly down the middle and formed Aldi Nord and Aldi Sud. As the name suggests, one operates in the north of Germany and the other in the south, never in competition with each other - it's quite a good read actually.

I think it's Aldi Sud that we get over here...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I never knew they were Brothers!! We often have to deliver food samples too Aldi and Lidl, Aldi being Atherstone Warks, Lidl Being Wimbledom. Lidl have just started using a Devonshire firm for a lot of its Pies and possibly Pasties, I know as we collect the samples from the Devonshire firm, and it's not Grinsters














which is Cornwall.

Regs

Bry



Boxbrownie said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > their bourbon & whiskey even the blended stuff is very nice.
> ...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Lidl have just started using a Devonshire firm for a lot of its Pies and possibly Pasties, I know as we collect the samples from the Devonshire firm, and it's not Grinsters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lol about 40miles east of Plymmy just below Exeter. Ivor Dewdney isn't far from the Well known Union Street


















blackandgolduk said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Lidl have just started using a Devonshire firm for a lot of its Pies and possibly Pasties, I know as we collect the samples from the Devonshire firm, and it's not Grinsters
> ...


_Please_ don't talk about Devonian pastries... Right now I think I'd give all my watches for an Ivor Dewdney!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Lol about 40miles east of Plymmy just below Exeter. Ivor Dewdney isn't far from the Well known Union Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Aldi being Atherstone Warks


And I live a mile up the road. You will have to pop in for a cupa, then again maybe not as I will be at work









Mike


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Top tip Jase, I just found a pair in our local Lidl for 12 Euros

andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They are great value arnt they..


----------

